# Serious Problem!



## michaelearth (Dec 25, 2011)

My nexus 10 will not stop bootloooping no matter what I do. it reboots every 5 seconds no matter what. Ive tried rebooting into revocery but I cant select "recovery" because for some reason the volume buttons are not working. Ive also tried plugging it into the charger and into my laptop. 4

Any way to fix this? I'm starting to get worried... (still bootlooping as I post this)


----------



## xstahsie (Sep 29, 2011)

I just got my Nexus 10 yesterday and was stuck on the boot animation screen after unlocking the tablet and installing the clockworkmod (CWM) recovery (I followed steps here: http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/434622/20130213/root-nexus10-android422-jdq39-jellybean-official-firmware.htm).

From what I read, performing an unlock will cause the tablet to be stuck at the boot loader and the only fix available was to do a factory data wipe using the stock recovery (of course, I overwritten my stock recovery with CWM). And yes, I tried performing the factory data wipe through CWM, but it didn't fix the issue.

So the logical next step was to try and restore the stock recovery... so I used the Nexus 10 Toolkit v1.3.0 (from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2001868), selected option #3 - unlock and re-lock with fix for stuck boot, and followed the on screen instructions. Although my tablet was running 4.2.2 and I was using Nexus 10 Toolkit v1.3.0--not the newest v1.7.1, I was able to fix the issue and still keep my CWM installation after the stock recovery was loaded onto my tablet.

By the way, how I got into recovery was by turning off the tablet, holding down both volume UP & volume DOWN buttons, and then pressing & holding down the POWER button.

You need to have USB debugging mode on, Google USB drivers (found on the Android SDK) and Fast boot drivers installed on PC.

(Note: I upgrade to 4.2.2 as soon as I got it out of the box then ran into this issue)


----------



## michaelearth (Dec 25, 2011)

xstahsie said:


> I just got my Nexus 10 yesterday and was stuck on the boot animation screen after unlocking the tablet and installing the clockworkmod (CWM) recovery (I followed steps here: http://www.ibtimes.c...al-firmware.htm).
> 
> From what I read, performing an unlock will cause the tablet to be stuck at the boot loader and the only fix available was to do a factory data wipe using the stock recovery (of course, I overwritten my stock recovery with CWM). And yes, I tried performing the factory data wipe through CWM, but it didn't fix the issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion but that wont work. My tablet reboots every 5 seconds so theres no time to do all that and anyways the volume buttons aren't functioning so that makes it impossible to access recovery even if i had enough time to do so.


----------



## Lesser Version (May 14, 2012)

michaelearth said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but that wont work. My tablet reboots every 5 seconds so theres no time to do all that and anyways the volume buttons aren't functioning so that makes it impossible to access recovery even if i had enough time to do so.


If you look up Wug Fresh Nexus Toolkit on xda, there is an option in the main screen of the toolkit that you can use with a tablet that is bricked and won't turn on. Eventually your tablet will stop bootlooping and run out of battery. If you plug it in and use the toolkit after it dies, the usb cord attached to your computer should provide you enough juice to try and get your tablet back to square one using the bricked device option. Just trying to help, good luck.


----------



## michaelearth (Dec 25, 2011)

Lesser Version said:


> If you look up Wug Fresh Nexus Toolkit on xda, there is an option in the main screen of the toolkit that you can use with a tablet that is bricked and won't turn on. Eventually your tablet will stop bootlooping and run out of battery. If you plug it in and use the toolkit after it dies, the usb cord attached to your computer should provide you enough juice to try and get your tablet back to square one using the bricked device option. Just trying to help, good luck.


Thank you for your help and everyone elses. I called google and they are replacing it for free. Their customer service was stellar and could not be more impressed them.

Thanks again guys!


----------

